# Motor an 3 Phasen Fu im Stern o. Dreieck



## MichaBo (3 März 2015)

Hallo Forum-Gemeinde,

ich denke Ihr könnt mir sehr schnell weiterhelfen. Ich bin dabei einen Motor an einen FU anzuklemmen und einzurichten. Allerdings ist das alles komplettes Neuland für mich. Habe zwar im Beruf mit Elektrik zutun, aber bei Motoren und Frequenzumrichtern hört es dann auf 

Erstmal die Daten:

*Motor (3-stufige Stirnradgetriebe mit 4-Poligem Drehstrommotor):*

ABM 3G112/80 D63 C4
0,37 kW
220/380V
50 Hz
D/Y  1,9/1,1A
cos 0,77
UPM 16/1300 1/min
*
Frequenzumrichter*
SEW MD60A 3-Phasen

*Nun meine Frage:*

Klemme ich den Motor im Stern oder Dreieck an den FU?
Was gebe ich als Motor-Nennspannung im FU ein (230V o. 400V)?

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Michael


----------



## Verpolt (3 März 2015)

Hallo,

Bei Dir:

3-Phasige FU-Einspeisung = Motor im Stern

400V


----------



## doctorVLT (3 März 2015)

Servus,

wenn du nur bis 50Hz Nennfrequenz fahren willst reicht Eingabe der 400V Daten in Stern.
Wenn du schneller fahren willst....z.B 87 Hz Kennlinie musst du den Motor in Dreieck anschliesen und die Dreiecksdaten eingeben. Ab 50 Hz erhöht er weiter die Spg bis max 400V (=Eingangsspannung) mit konst. Drehmoment.
Hoffe aber bei Dreieck recht der Frequenzumrichter vom Stom für die Versorgung.

Gruß


----------



## MichaBo (3 März 2015)

Vielen Dank!  Ich werde das testen und falls noch fragen sind mich nochmal melden. 

Viele grüße 
Michael


----------



## Rauchegger (3 März 2015)

DocHasLeftTheBuilding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wenn du nur bis 50Hz Nennfrequenz fahren willst reicht Eingabe der 400V Daten in Stern.
> Wenn du schneller fahren willst....z.B 87 Hz Kennlinie musst du den Motor in Dreieck anschliesen und die Dreiecksdaten eingeben. Ab 50 Hz erhöht er weiter die Spg bis max 400V (=Eingangsspannung) mit konst. Drehmoment.
> ...





hm........ schneller bei 87Hz Kennlinie??? eher wenn du mehr  Power brauchst dann schalte den Motor  in dreieck und aktivere die 87Hz  Kennlinie! Achtung auf die Nenngrößen bei 87Hz .. Motor und  Umrichter!!!!


----------



## weißnix_ (3 März 2015)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> hm........ schneller bei 87Hz Kennlinie???



Man kann es auch erweiterter Stellbereich nennen. Beispiel Bandantrieb: Einem Standardmotor mit etwas Leistungsreserve am FU mit 50Hz Kennlinie geht so bei 90...110Hz die Puste aus (kippt). Mit 87Hz-Kennlinie kommt man mit dem gleichen Motor über 150Hz.

Ich kalkuliere ohne lange zu rechnen für solche Standardanwendungen den Stellbereich

Bei 50Hz-Kennlinie  von 25Hz bis 80Hz als sicherer Stellbereich ( ~1:3)
Bei 87 Hz Kennlinie von 25 Hz bis 120Hz (~1:5)

Die mit 1,7 plutimizierte Leistung brauch ich ja eh bei der höheren Drehzahl für das höhere Lastmoment.
Achtung! Umrichter im 87hz-fall nicht nach Nennleistung sondern nach Nennstrom bei Dreieck auswählen (bzw. für die 1,7fache Motorleistung...).

Aber um die Frage des TE zu beantworten: Bei Einsatz des Fu für kleine Drehzahlkorrekturen genügt die Standardschaltung, also FU nach Nennleistung des Motors.
Mit dem 5x3 Typ (3x400V Versorgung) dann Motor im Stern.


----------



## MichaBo (7 März 2015)

Hallo,

nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!
Ich habe nun alles angeklemmt und die Motordaten in den FU eingetragen.

Allerdings funktioniert es noch nicht richtig.

Zu meinen Einstellungen am FU:

-Am Analogeingang (A|1) einen Poti (4,7kOhm), welcher die Spannung am Eingang von 0-10V regelt
-Betriebsart: VFC-N-Regelung
-A|1 Betriebsart: Bezug 3000/upm
-Sollwertvorwahl: UNIPOL./FEST- SOLL
-Skallierung: 0,43 (da 1 ja 3000/upm wären sollte das dann ja 1300/upm)

Sobald  ich nun allerdings der Reglersperre eine "1" gebe und der Poti auf max.  steht also 0V am A|1 Eingang hat der Motor schon eine Stromaufnahme von  0,89A. Wenn ich den Poti dann ein bisschen drehe fängt der Motor auch  langsam zu drehen an. Dann schaltet aber auch schon bald die FU ab mit  dem Fehler 08 (Fehler N-Regelung) da die Stromaufnahme bei ~2,5A liegt. 

Meine Frage:

Warum habe ich schon eine Stromaufnahme, obwohl ich 0V auf den Eingang gebe?
Wenn ich den Poti wieder zurückdrehe (0V) bleibt die Stromaufnahme und Drehzahl gleich. Warum?

"Durch  die Skallierung müsste ich den Poti doch quasi voll aufdrehen bevor ich  die max. Drehzahl vom Motor (1300) erreiche. Der Poti braucht ca. 10  volle Umdrehungen um von min auf max zu kommen. Um aber die Abschlatung  vom Fu herbeizurufen genügt eine 1/10 Drehung."

Hoffe ich konnte mein Problem gut beschreiben und habe nichts wichtiges vergessen.

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## MSB (8 März 2015)

Dein primäres Verständnisproblem ist:
Du hast keine Regelung ... entsrprechend auch keinen Drehzahlregler, folglich Betriebsart VFC ohne n-Regelung.

Der Drehzahlregler würde einen Istwert benötigen z.B. über einen Inkrementalgeber.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weißnix_ (8 März 2015)

MichaBo schrieb:


> -Am Analogeingang (A|1) einen Poti (4,7kOhm), welcher die Spannung am Eingang von 0-10V regelt
> -Betriebsart: VFC-N-Regelung
> -A|1 Betriebsart: Bezug 3000/upm
> -Sollwertvorwahl: UNIPOL./FEST- SOLL
> -Skallierung: 0,43 (da 1 ja 3000/upm wären sollte das dann ja 1300/upm)



Zur Steuerungsart hat ja MSB schon was gesagt. Warum Du den Bezug für den Analogeingang auf 3000/min setzt und dann skalierst erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.
Als Bezug wählst Du die Drehzahl, die Du in Par 302 einträgst, wenn diese nicht sowieso schon drinsteht. Dann bleibt Skalierung auf 1.


----------



## MichaBo (8 März 2015)

Sorry, habe nun schon soviel gemacht und probiert das dieses mein  letztes Setup war. Wenn etwas nicht geht und man ein bisschen  rumprobiert entstehen solche Sachen wie (Bezug 3000 usw.). Mein Fehler!

Das mit VFC-N-Regelung und VFC1/2 macht nun auch Sinn, habe es mir in der Anleitung nochmal genau angeschaut. Danke!

Werde diese beiden Parameter sobald ich wieder an der Anlage bin ändern. Hoffe dass ich dann mal einen Erfolg habe 

Hier  einmal mein kompletter Inbetriebnahme-Vorgang und Einstellungen, welche  ich nach dem zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen vorgenommen habe.  Vielleicht fehlt ja auch noch etwas wichtiges, was für Euch sehr logisch  ist ich aber durch mein nicht fundiertes Wissen übersehen habe.

*Inbetriebnahme gestartet*
- Param. Satz 1
- Betriebsart VFC1
- Motor-Typ Fremdmotor
- Motornennspannung 380V
- Motornennfrequenz 50Hz
- Netz-Nennspa. 380V
- Motordrehzahl 1300
- cos p 0,77
- Motor Strom max 1,9A
- Keine Reaktion Reakt. TF-Meldung
*Einmessen gestartet, gespeichert und die Parameter vom Movidrive ins Bediengerät geschrieben.*

- Betriebsart auf VFC-N-Regelung geändert (habe ich nur der Richtigkeit nochmal mit aufgeführt, weiß nun ja das es falsch ist)

*Einstellungen Sollwert-Integratoren*
- Sollwertquelle Unipol.-Festsoll
- Steuerquelle Klemmen
- A|1 Betriebsart Bezug 3000 (Werde ich nun auf Bezug N-Max ändern)
- A|1 Skallierung 0,43 (Werde ich nach der Umstellung auf N-Max auf 1 lassen)

Mehr habe ich bis jetzt immer nicht eingestellt.
Allerdings  habe ich auch immer das beschriebene Problem gehabt das er trotz 0V am  Analogeingang schon einen Motorstrom von ~0,8A hatte und wenn ich am  Poti die Spannung für den Analogeingang geändert habe er zwar die  Änderung um den Motor schneller zu drehen angenommen hat, aber nicht um  ihn wieder in den Stillstand zu versetzen.

Ich hoffe dass ich es  einigermaßen verständlich erklären konnte. Der Fu + Motor ist von einem  Freund wo ich das machen soll. Nun habe ich schon soviel gelesen und  getan das mir doch bitte der Erfolg eines funktionstüchtigen Fu als  Belohnung für meine Bemühungen zugute kommt. Da ich es auch sehr  interessant und spannend finde 

Das Problem ist, da der Fu  nicht bei mir ist musste ich das alles aus meinem Gedächnis holen. Bin  mir aber sehr sicher nichts vergessen zu haben.

Vielen vielen Dank nochmal!
Michael


----------



## Tomasz1979 (9 März 2015)

Guten Abend an Alle!
Gibt es denn nicht eine einfache Faustregel bezüglich Stern oder Dreieck und welche von den beiden dann vom FU betrieben werden können? Oder kann man den FU an Stern und Dreieck wahlweise betreiben?
Es haben schon viele etwas geschrieben weshalb es schwierig ist Klarheit darüber zu gewinnen. Ich bitte um seriöse Antworten.


----------



## Tomasz1979 (9 März 2015)

Hallo MichaBo.
Du solltest dir einfach in aller Ruhe die Bedienungsanleitung des FU durchlesen und evtl. Über den Motor den du betreiben willst. Vermutlich ein Drehstromasynchronmotor. Mach doch erst mal ein eigenes Referat für dich über solch ein Motor. Erst dann wirst du wissen was du vom FU von dessen Verhalten haben willst. Schließlich kommt noch der Anwendungsfall. Was soll den mit dem Motor gemacht werden? Bandantrieb? Seilwinde?-)


----------



## weißnix_ (9 März 2015)

@Tomasz1979
Einfache Faustregel fuer einfache Anwendung: 400V Umrichter - 400V Motorschaltung
230V Umrichter - 230V Motorschaltung.
Alles andere ist zu kompliziert zu verstehen 

send wia hendi


----------



## manseluk (10 März 2015)

Eventuell nützt dir die PDF-Anleitung im Anhang etwas. Hat auch ein paar Beispiele drinn, die du einfach nachrechnen kannst (sehr zu empfehlen). Zusätzlich findest du in den Literaturangaben am Ende des PDF Files ein paar gute Links zu dem Thema.

Anhang anzeigen PDF_Betrieb_Motoren_mit_hoeheren_Frequenzen_V2_de.pdf


----------

